# At the gig, I always stand Stage XXXX



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 22, 2015)

So i was looking at some of our ads for upcoming shows and pondering my place on the stage. And then I started thinking about all the bands I've ever been in. 

It turns out, aside from a few exceptions, i'm almost always stage left at the far end of the stage, next to the singer. If there is another guitarist. he and the bassist are always together on the other side of the singer. It's not like this is thought out for every band i'm in, it just kinda happens that way. I like this set up, as i have a (smaller) side of the stage to myself, but i can still go across with the other guys if I want to do guitar harmony posturing or whatnot.

So where is your normal spot on stage, and how do you like it?


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm the same, stage left . I like it because I end up with more room


----------



## Senior (Jan 22, 2015)

In front of the kit, cause I am usually doing very, very bad vocals. 

For covers/pickup gigs, I also tend to end up on the left. Odd, never really thought about it before.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 22, 2015)

Senior said:


> In front of the kit, cause I am usually doing very, very bad vocals.



well we have the vocal part in common - my backup vocals are my weakest area. trying to do better though but frankly, i just don't have the god given talent.


----------



## MaxSwagger (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm always opposite of our bassist and rhythm guitarist. If we're cab sharing with another band, I go to whatever side the bass cab isn't on. Seems to work great I think. Haha


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 22, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> It turns out, aside from a few exceptions, i'm almost always stage left at the far end of the stage, next to the singer. If there is another guitarist. he and the bassist are always together on the other side of the singer.



Same


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 22, 2015)

I've always been stage left by myself while the other guitarist and bassist take the slightly larger (depending on the stage and where we have the drums set up) stage right. The drummer is as far back and center as possible and the vocalist is generally front/middle but moves around the most.


----------



## Aion (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm usually stage right. It's good to have a consistent spot, if only because it's one less thing to have to think about. I also tend to bring extra things like power strips and extension cords just in case and it allows me to figure out if I grab two power strips, which side gets the big one and which side gets the small one.


----------



## JBguitar2196 (Jan 22, 2015)

In both bands I have been in, I have always been stage right. Our other guitarist and bassist are usually stage left with the vocalist in the middle, but he moves around a ton. I used to be terrified of being by myself, but now I prefer my bassist be over with the other guitarist because it gives me more room and I like being close to my vocalist.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 22, 2015)

Every band I've ever played in I've been on stage left with the bassist and the other guitarist together on stage right. More room for me.


----------



## Pat_tct (Jan 23, 2015)

as i do vocals in my band i stand at front center. plus moving around a bit.
from my point of view our lead guitar playi s to my left.
to my right we have rythm guitar and bass player.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 23, 2015)

Stage Right Brotherhood! 

Actually I'm in the center now cause I'm the lead singer, but I always used to be SR. And it did occur to me how uncommon it is. Can't think of many lead guitarists who stand on SR. Richie Sambora springs to mind but that's it.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jan 23, 2015)

Stage right every time so far. But I have a wireless so I go wherever I want haha. Even jumped down and played with the crowd of 3... yayyyyyyy


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm always stage right, save for our last gig when I was stage left due to me borrowing another bands cab, and thats where they had set up. It was weird.

And just for fun, here's our stageplot:





Riveting, isn't it?


----------



## InfestedRabite (Jan 24, 2015)

front stage right, while doing backup vocals

end up all over the damn place tho cause i don't like standing still all gig


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Jan 25, 2015)

I prefer stage right/house left. I've almost always been that side in the few gigs I've played. I did one gig where I was stage left and it felt weird, mainly because it seemed like I had less room because I was right next to the bassist. This, however, made next to no sense, since other times I've been stage right and my bassist has been even more stage right-y than I was 

If my 4-man band works out I can't wait to have a whole section of the stage to myself.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jan 25, 2015)

Stage Right, all times except once, when I played bass live. It felt weird.

I'm also almost always alone at Stage Right, which is nice, since I like to move around, A LOT.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 25, 2015)

We usually get 5 roombas and let the wheels take us where they may.


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Jan 25, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> We usually get 5 roombas and let the wheels take us where they may.



 I actually want to try this now.


----------



## asher (Jan 25, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> We usually get 5 roombas and let the wheels take us where they may.



N.b: Wireless rigs only.


The only times we've properly played out, I was stage right - old lineup as rhythm guitar, new as lead. For the house shows I've been taking center, as the bassist or rhythm guitarist do the majority of the singing, depending on song.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 26, 2015)

It's depended for me. Usually stage right, though. But now I'm singing so when I'm playing out again I'll be front and center.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 26, 2015)

FretsOnFyre said:


> I actually want to try this now.


(and others)

This was inspired by an INXS performance at some MTV awards show or something where they all stood on a moving platform. It was tight. I couldn't find a video, otherwise I would have posted it.


----------



## sage (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm either stage left or dead centre, depending on vocal duties. I actually prefer left when doing the bulk of the vocals as well, because I can set up on a bit of an angle and maintain better eye contact with the band where required, but it's hard to convince anyone else to stand in the middle in those situations.


----------



## Jake (Jan 31, 2015)

Stage left and always had my pedalboard off on the left because I liked it there 

Now if I was to play with my new rig and axe fx I'd probably have my hypothetical patch switching device right in front of me. Not currently gigging though.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 31, 2015)

I usually set up on the drummer's hi-hat side.

Nowadays I fall into the stage "at my desk" category.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 31, 2015)

Back center- I play drums.


----------



## thrashmetal85 (Feb 5, 2015)

When my old band first started we had a lefty bass player. He had to stand stage right so he didn't clash headstocks with me (guitars/vocals) even after he was replaced it stayed that way.


----------



## downburst82 (Feb 5, 2015)

I've never had any preference but have always wound up stage left in every band except one. Ive always been the one that jumps around the most and used to do all sorts of crazy guitar spins so it would always be me with a side to myself and other guitar and bass sharing the other side.


----------



## p0ke (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm usually on the left side, don't really know why and don't mind being on the right side either... 

With my current band, I was in the middle for our first two gigs because our vocalist lost her voice just before them and we had to play an instrumental set instead. I was the only one of us who could speak into a mic without shitting their pants, since the other guys hadn't played any gigs before, so I did the speeches (I also sound the least idiotic ). On our third gig, which was last week, I was on the left again since we used the gear that was available at the venue. They had one guitar+bass rig on the right and one guitar rig on the left (all Orange by the way, pretty awesome tones!), so the left side was an obvious choice. I use a wireless now though, so I payed our bass player a visit too, it's really nice not to be bound anywhere by a cable


----------



## bostjan (Feb 5, 2015)

Interestingly, whether I'm playing bass, playing guitar, singing, or even playing drums, I am almost always stage right.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 5, 2015)

For most of my gigging years, I was stage right as my pedal board was to the left of my Roland PK5, which was just under my keyboard stand.

Now, I'm front/center with just my vocal mic and pedalboard, most of the synths are on a backing track, my bass player plays a part from stage left, and on just a couple of songs I have a synth just to my right. 

Working on getting the PK5 re-incorporated back into our rigs so that we can fire off some things without them being locked into the backing tracks.


----------



## Maverick187 (Mar 10, 2015)

ALWAYS stage left for me, solely since Im left footed. It means no awkward spinning or moving to press pedals.


----------



## mr coffee (Mar 11, 2015)

For no particular reason I started off on stage right; after that became habit, I've tended to stick with it, I'm used to watching the rest of the band on my left in my peripheral vision. If I get stuck on the other side, it's not the end of the world.

-m


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 15, 2015)

Stage Left, if it's not stage left then I feel awkward and vulnerable lol


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 15, 2015)

Stage right. That way I can put my leg up on something during solos if need be. Plus I like that when I'm looking left, at my guitar, I'm also looking more towards the crowd. Better for crowd engagement and photographers.

At the end of the day though I don't really care, as long as it's consistently the same spot.


----------



## SjPedro (Jun 18, 2015)

turn this into a poll!  

I live in stage left. I like it there! the rent is cheap, the neighbourhood is quiet and there's great parking spots for amps and pedalboards. 

usually i visit my friend the bass player, he lives on the right with the keyboard player. 
Kinda like Desperate Housewives neighbourhood....only more metal!


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 18, 2015)

i'm mostly stage right, except when the bass amp (we almost always rely on the venues bass amps. i know, i know...) is on the right side, then i'm stage left.


----------

